# Shrike 5.56mm (video inside)



## Da_man (30 Jan 2005)

http://www.subgunvideos.com/videos/Rob%20Silvers%20Videos/Shrike%20Videos/part2-for_macs_and_slow_PCs.wmv


A belt fed M16... thats pretty impressive


----------



## jswift872 (30 Jan 2005)

well, I'm in love now......


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (30 Jan 2005)

Change barrel? Looks to me like you can't. I still like my C-6.


----------



## CBH99 (30 Jan 2005)

Kind of a neat toy   :threat:     I think I'd stick with a C9 instead though -


----------



## chrisf (30 Jan 2005)

Indeed... looks like a nice toy, but M16s were never intended for the sustained fire or even burst fire roles... it's kind of an after though... I wouldn't rely on it.


----------



## Baloo (30 Jan 2005)

Yeah. It's cool for the intent of this video, but as an actual weapon, I would doubt it's purpose. It wouldn't have the accuracy of the rifle, and could definitely not replace the C9 from it's LMG role. There is no support, so the ONLY thing I can think of for using it as, is a room clearing weapon, but that still pales in comparison with the C9, C7 on automatic and a 12 gauge. Still cool, though.


----------



## Bomber (30 Jan 2005)

I'll take one.  Looks like it still takes a normal mag, And if something bad ever happened to your C9, anyman could still lay down the same amount of fire they just lost.  Not that it is sustainable without the changeable barrel, but if it gets you out of hot water, I couldn't give a crap if the rifle turned into a daisy after the trouble ended.  Oh well, it gets my vote as a pretty fancy firearm.


----------



## Troopasaurus (1 Feb 2005)

http://www.subgunvideos.com/videos/Rob%20Silvers%20Videos/Shrike%20Videos/part1-for_macs_and_slow_PCs.wmv

The first video shows more of the mechanics and the quick change barrel.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (5 Feb 2005)

http://www.aresdefense.com/techspecs.h


----------



## chrisf (5 Feb 2005)

Troopasaurus said:
			
		

> http://www.subgunvideos.com/videos/Rob%20Silvers%20Videos/Shrike%20Videos/part1-for_macs_and_slow_PCs.wmv
> 
> The first video shows more of the mechanics and the quick change barrel.



That's not a quick change barrel. It's just removable... note that there's no carry handle, to remove or attach it, you have to grasp the barrel itself, after firing a belt of 200 rounds, the barrel would be extremely hot...


----------



## jonsey (8 Feb 2005)

That's the first time I've seen what an Eotech looks like through the sight.  Pretty cool.


Looks like fun to shoot.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (9 Feb 2005)

i want one


----------



## BernDawg (10 Feb 2005)

I just betcha it's a real b*tch to clean.


----------



## brihard (17 Feb 2005)

Hey, that looks kinda cool- a belt/mag fed upper for the Ar15 lower. Nifty. Not sure if it's ever gonna see much real operational use, but then again I suppose it's another way to lighten the C9 and make life a bit easier on the armourers and logistics train. And of course, since it seems capable of having rail interface handguards, imagine one of THESE with an M203.  You'd have your ultimate support system. Not that I expect it would be used as suhc, but it's a neat though.

I suppose this piece of gear has potential; I'm sure someone somewhere will pick it up for a special forces team or whatnot if it proves reliable.

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## DrSbaitso (25 Feb 2005)

It looks almost ready to shake itself apart in the video. The accuracy must be garbage.


----------



## 407QOCH (27 Feb 2005)

In the second video towards the end it almost looks as if the magazine opening hold the box of rounds.


----------



## brihard (2 Mar 2005)

Actually it's an insert that goes into the mag well and clicks in like a normal mag. On the bottom of the insert is a bracket like the one on the C9. You can jsut hit the mag release any time and slap in a mag if need be.


----------



## bobtiji (3 Mar 2005)

Now THAT'S a nice moded m16

i'll take a dozen
but as the other dude said it must be a canadian pain in the ass to clean.


----------



## Nervous sheep (17 Mar 2005)

Nice toy but i wouldn't rely on it as much as a c9


----------



## Nervous sheep (20 Mar 2005)

What are the main difference between the m16 and the c7 beside the contry it's used in?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (20 Mar 2005)

Dear Santa...


----------



## Nervous sheep (20 Mar 2005)

oups wrong place
see 2 post above


----------



## Maclimius (26 Mar 2005)

If I wanted to make an m-16 or anything in that family in to a sustained fire weapon, I'd just go out and buy a C-mag, definately a lot cheaper, and it works with any existing weapon.

http://www.arizonagunrunners.com/Products/betacocmag/body_betacocmag.html


----------

